

Solving Scramble With Friends – a tale of three data structures - ndunn2
http://developmentality.wordpress.com/2012/05/30/solving-scramble-with-friends-a-tale-of-three-data-structures/

======
damian2000
Nice. Don't know if you have seen this but there is a lot of good discussion
here on SO: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/746082/how-to-find-
list-o...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/746082/how-to-find-list-of-
possible-words-from-a-letter-matrix-boggle-solver)

~~~
maximz
And a somewhat relevant Code Golf:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2568090/code-golf-word-
se...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2568090/code-golf-word-search-
solver)

------
gmig
There's an app for that: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scramble-cheats-for-
scramble/...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scramble-cheats-for-
scramble/id493773489)

